# Waggler eure Erfahrungen???



## Hunterin (19. Dezember 2006)

Hab schon viele Leute mit Wagglern angeln sehen, die können unheimlich weit werfen. Welche Vorteile bringt denn so ein Waggler sonst noch?
Hab mir erzählen lassen, das die für das Aalangeln auch Vorteile bringen solllen. Welche denn? Für das Aalangeln sind sie doch zu teuer, oder?

Danke für Antworten.

Gruß

Hunterin


----------



## grintz (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Waggler eure Erfahrungen???*

Hey Hunterin ! Also das Waggler weit fliegen
 liegt an der Aerodynamischen Form... 
Weitere Vorteile sind, insofern man richtig ausbleit das sie auch bei Wind am Platz bleiben, was andere Posen aber auch können|rolleyes
Warum man Waggler jetzt zum Aalangeln nehmen sollte ergibt für mich persönlich keinen Sinn, obwohl es mit Sicherheit funktionieren würde da ein Waggler ja nichts anderes als ein Bissanzeiger ist ! 
Wenn ich zum Aalangeln losziehe, benutze ich eine Tropfenförmige Pose mit möglichkeit einer Knicklichtanbringung zwecks Bisserkennung bei Dunkelheit...

Falls nochwas unklar sein sollte, fragen fragen fragen.... |wavey:


----------



## plattform7 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Waggler eure Erfahrungen???*

Waggler fliegen weiter nicht nur wegen der aerodynamischen Form, sondern auch wegen der Tatsache, dass das meiste Gewicht bereits im Waggler integriert ist. Ich fische persönlich ausschließlich nur Waggler, egal ob Match-, Raubfisch,- oder Aalangelei.



Hunterin schrieb:


> Für das Aalangeln sind sie doch zu teuer, oder?


 
Diese Aussage verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum sind sie für das Aalangeln zu teuer? Und außerdem gibt es auch ganz günstige Modelle, die ihren Zweck erfüllen. 

Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, bleibt ein Waggler lediglich ein Bissanzeiger, der den klassischen Posen gegenüber, meiner Meinung nach, gewisse Vorteile bringt. Diese Vorteile resultieren in den besseren Wurfweiten und besserer (durch die Vorbebleiung) Bisserkennung bei schweren Modellen.


----------



## rotauge88 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Waggler eure Erfahrungen???*

ein vorteil ist gegenüber einigen anderen posen, dass man den köder so tief anbieten kann wie man will. nicht wie bei anderen posen nur auf rutenlänge 

#h


----------



## Hunterin (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Waggler eure Erfahrungen???*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Waggler fliegen weiter nicht nur wegen der aerodynamischen Form, sondern auch wegen der Tatsache, dass das meiste Gewicht bereits im Waggler integriert ist. Ich fische persönlich ausschließlich nur Waggler, egal ob Match-, Raubfisch,- oder Aalangelei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mit zu teuer meinte ich, das ein guter Waggler ja 8-12 € kostet und beim Aalangeln doch öfter mal was abreißt. Oder?

Mir wurde erklärt, man soll 12+3 Waggler nehmen, die 3g sind wohl das Gewicht für den Wurm und die 12g als Wurfgewicht. So ein richtiger Waggler hat doch einen Pfauenkiel, oder. Darum sind die Dinger auch so teuer, die mit dem Trinkstäbchen als Antenne halten wohl nicht lange. Eine gute Firma soll wohl Tubbertini sein, stimmt das? 

Danke für eure Hilfe

Hunterin


----------



## LordHelmchen (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Waggler eure Erfahrungen???*



Hunterin schrieb:


> Mit zu teuer meinte ich, das ein guter Waggler ja 8-12 € kostet und beim Aalangeln doch öfter mal was abreißt. Oder?
> 
> Mir wurde erklärt, man soll 12+3 Waggler nehmen, die 3g sind wohl das Gewicht für den Wurm und die 12g als Wurfgewicht. So ein richtiger Waggler hat doch einen Pfauenkiel, oder. Darum sind die Dinger auch so teuer, die mit dem Trinkstäbchen als Antenne halten wohl nicht lange. Eine gute Firma soll wohl Tubbertini sein, stimmt das?
> 
> ...



Das ist in meinen Augen Hummbug (keine Ahnung wie man das schreibt!)!
Mein teuerster Waggler hatte mal 10 Euro gekostet, nach ein mal am Wasser sah der schon ziemlich mitgenommen aus, der Lack blätterte ab, die Öse war verbogen, etc. Und nein, ich hab nicht an ne Wand geworfen! 

Im Gegenzug dazu sehen meine "billigen" 2-5 € Waggler fast alle noch nagelneu aus! Und ja, die sind im Einsatz und stehen nicht in der Vitrine! 

Das mit den 12+3 ist fast richtig; der Waggler ist bereits mit 12gr. vorbebleit, sollte aber noch mit mindestens 3gr. bebleit werden! Da bei richtiger Montage eh das letzte Bleischrot auf Grund liegt, ist das Gewicht des Wurms zu vernachlässigen!

Was auch richtig Spaß macht, ist mit Wagglern (6+2) mit Fischfetzen auf Zander! Die Bissausbeute ist einfach wesentlich besser als mit ner normalen Raubfischpose!


----------



## plattform7 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Waggler eure Erfahrungen???*



Hunterin schrieb:


> Mit zu teuer meinte ich, das ein guter Waggler ja 8-12 € kostet...


 
Nun so teuer muss ein Waggler nicht unbedingt sein. Ich fische zwar selbst teurere Modelle, habe aber auch billigere, die das genauso gut tun.



Hunterin schrieb:


> ... und beim Aalangeln doch öfter mal was abreißt. Oder?


 
Dann machste was falsch  , öffters abreissen müsste es auf keinen Fall und wenn es abresst, dann sollte es an dem Vorfach passieren. Eine "Sollbruchstelle" muss immer vorhanden sein - ein Waggler bleibt somit immer auf der Schnur!



Hunterin schrieb:


> Mir wurde erklärt, man soll 12+3 Waggler nehmen, die 3g sind wohl das Gewicht für den Wurm und die 12g als Wurfgewicht. So ein richtiger Waggler hat doch einen Pfauenkiel, oder. Darum sind die Dinger auch so teuer, die mit dem Trinkstäbchen als Antenne halten wohl nicht lange. Eine gute Firma soll wohl Tubbertini sein, stimmt das?


 
Das Gewicht richtet sich nach der Entfernung, in der man die Fische beangeln möchte. Die 15 Gramm sind schon recht schwer, so dass diese Konstellation zutrifft, wenn du mal mit dem Köder weit raus muss. Im Bereich bis 20 Meter fische ich zum Beispiel an meiner Matche einen 4 bis 6 Gramm Waggler (mit 3 bzw.(4) Gramm vorbebleit)

Einen Pfaunenkiel muss da auch nicht unbedingt vorhanden sein, ist zwar üblich, aber kein muss. Ich setze zum Beispiel öffters die Crystal Waggler von Drennan ein, die ganz aus Plastik sind. 

Trubbertini hat schon einen Namen, muss aber auch nicht sein, zumindest solange man Jungangler ist. Ich fische gerne, die bereits angesprochennen Drennan´s, einen Genius 2 von Schlöggl und jetzt kommt noch ein Cralusso Ufo dazu. Und glaube mir: bei vernunftigen Umgang mit dem Gerät halten die sehr lange...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Waggler eure Erfahrungen???*

Hier wird aber was durcheinandergeworfen. Ein Waggler ist eigentlich nur eine Pose, die NUR am unteren ende befestigt wird. -> Wagglermontage
Und eigentlich wird ein Waggler mit einem schweren Schrotblei auf der schnur Fixiert, also als Feststellpose, mit der man dann in Maximal der Rutenlängentiefe Fischen kann.
Als Laufpose eignen sich jedenfalls nicht alle, muss man etwas Probieren, mit nen Wirbelöhr gets normal, sonst gibts passende Adapter. Die erwähnten Drennan Crystal sind mit der schiebeöse etwas Problematisch.

Das was in D oft als (Weitwurf-)Waggler verkauft wird sind eigentlich Antennenposen (Bauchiger Körper, Sehr lange antenne) und Zoomer (dasselbe in vorgebleit) Die sind eigentlich zum Brassenangeln um Hebebisse anzuzeigen...
Natürlich in Wagglermontage, also nur eine Öse unten. (Dieselben gibts aber auch als Feststellposen oder mit 2 Ösen, allerdings kaum in Deutschland)

Wenn man in England nach nem Waggler fragt bekommt man normal eine Pose, die eigentlich nur aus einer Antenne besteht und keinen Körper hat. Die fliegen dann auch nicht mehr viel weiter wie andere.

Vorteil der Befestigung nur unten ist, dass die schnur unter wasser ist, und damit wenig windanfällig. Dann, dass sich die Pose beim auswurf flach an die schnur legt, was windschnittig ist. und sie selten verheddert, weil die schnur dran runtergleitet und sich nicht um dei Antenne wickeln kann. Und es ergibt eine sehr feine Bissanzeige.
Nachteil: wenn man einkurbelt, oder strömung herrscht, geht die Pose von selbst gerne unter. Ist also nur fürs stillwasser interessant.

Eine Bauchige Pose verträgt natürlich viel Blei. Viel Wurfgewicht ergibt natürlich viel Wurfweite. In verbindung mit dem eng an die schnur legen der Wagglermontage sogar eine enorme Wurfweite. Und da das ganze dann noch wenig Hedderanfällig ist...

Wenn die Pose schon vorgebleit ist, wird der windwiderstand nochmals geringer, die Wurfweite noch höher.

Das mit dem Federkiel ist ein Gerücht. imo fliegen andere Genausogut und halten sogar länger. Vorteil des Federkiels ist eigentlich nur die Hohe Tragkraft desselben. Dafür sind die Dinger sehr empfindlich.

Ich käme aber glaub ich nie auf die idee 12€ für so ne Pose hinzublättern. Für meinen Kompletten Posenkasten hab ich glaub 30€ bezahlt... 
Andere Firmen bauen auch gute. Ich hab 3 Middy bei mir im Kasten, die haben so um 3€/Stck gekostet und Tuns seit Jahren. Haben ne Balsaholzantenne, die ist auch recht tragkraftstark und nicht gar so empfindlich (Und sogar reparabel), aber 100% gerade.

Natürlich bedürfen so hochwertige Posen nem sorgsamen Umgang, sonst gibts schnell Macken. In nem Posenrohr hab ich schon einige gekillt. Hab mir dann nen Englischen Posenkasten gekauft.

Und ob ich mir gleich einen (12 + 3g = )15g Klopper holen würde...
Muss man wirklich so weit raus? meine standart haben glaub insgesamt 8g und die ballert man an der Matchrute auch lässig über 60m. 

Zum Aalangeln würd ich wie oben auch schon erwähnt wurde andere Posen bevorzugen, aber nicht wegen Hängern (Hab ich auch seltenst, einfach nicht zu lang abziehen lassen! ) Sondern weil ein rel. schweres Knicklicht an der Langen Antenne zu Fluginstabilitäten führt und im Wasser das ganze nicht gans gerade stehen lässt. Und dann ist der Waggler irgendwie witzlos. Auch hab ich da lieber Posen, die nicht gleich beim Kleinsten Zupfer abtauchen. 

Noch was, irgendwo im Bastelforum hatte mal einer wunderschöne Posen aus schilf gebastelt und vorgestellt. Da noch nen bauchigen Balsakörper drann, und die Posen sind fast umsonst, haben auch gute Tragkraft und sind wesentlich Robuster als Federkiele.

Richtig ist aber, dass viele Posen mit Kunnstoffröhrchenantenne hyperempfindlich sind. Aber auch da gibts ausnahmen, die Drennan sind kaum kaputt zu bekommen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

